# 7 wks pregnant, scan showing 6 wks, sac but no fetal pole or heartbeat, any chance!!



## gumb69

Hiya,

just wondering if anyone can help me. 
my lmp was 17th november usual 31 day cycle due to fertility meds i take.
i reckon i should be 7 weeks either today or tomorrow. i had a scan today as my hcg is only rising very slowly. A sac was seen measuring 6 weeks, but no fetal pole so obviously no heartbeat.
i was just wondering has anyone else been in the same situation and measured a week behind, with no fetal pole. i've been told to come back next monday for a scan but the nurse said it's not looking good.


----------



## LeaArr

I wish I had advise or peace of mind to offer. I didn't want to read and run. I will be praying for you and your little bean.


----------



## littleblonde

How slow are your hcg rising? Its normally around 6 weeks that a fetal pole and heartbeat show up. You could easily be a few days out on a scan. I work for scan department and i think its around 5 days either way. The fact they are rescanning shows you must have some hope.


----------



## gumb69

littleblonde said:


> How slow are your hcg rising? Its normally around 6 weeks that a fetal pole and heartbeat show up. You could easily be a few days out on a scan. I work for scan department and i think its around 5 days either way. The fact they are rescanning shows you must have some hope.

they went from 170 to 269 in 4 days. then a week later i had them done again and they were only 770.
it's very slow rising. i had my bloods done again today (another week later) ,but the nurse said there is no point going on my bloods anymore and will go by the scan next week. i am sure i am 7 weeks tomorrow. can you implant late will that make a difference or not. 
i'm sure i ovulated on either the 1 st or 2nd december, so that would make me 7 weeks tomorrow!! :cry:


----------



## littleblonde

Yes you can implant and ovulate at different times. Its really common for a women to have a scan and get put back a few days. With this pregnancy my levels didnt double when i had them checked at 6 weeks although they where higher than yours. But that dont always mean anything. I was told i would miscarry as my levels didint double. I researched and found info that says it can take 3 days to double or a rise of 60% in 2 days is also ok. I think a lot is made of hcg when they really dont no.I wish i could be really positive for you. Its gonna be a long week.


----------



## gumb69

thanks littleblonde i'll just have to hope that i implanted late and i'm only 6 weeks.
good luck with the rest of your pregnancy. x


----------



## Kellyjelly

A heatbeat should be detected by 9 weeks. 

sorry, it won't let me post a link, but read the following 

Week 8 & 9 
By this point in the pregnancy, everything that is present in an adult human is present in the developing embryo. The embryo has reached the end of the embryonic stage and now enters the fetal stage. A strong fetal heartbeat should be detectable by ultrasound, with a heartbeat of 140-170 bpm by the 9th week. If a strong heartbeat is not detected at this point, another ultrasound scan may be done to verify the viability of the fetus. If a pregnancy has been diagnosed as non-viable, most physicians will give the choice of waiting to see if the body will miscarry naturally (pending no other health issues) or to have a Dilation & Curettage (D&C) procedure. About 50% of women do not undergo a D&C procedure when an early pregnancy loss has occurred.


----------



## Tashry

I know there have been others who have not seen anything at 6 weeks and had everything turn out fine. When I had my first ultrasound at 6 weeks 2 days I was told to expect nothing as it was very early. 
Perhaps you ovulated a bit late or had late implantation and are closer to 6 weeks than 7.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm holding out hope for you gumb and praying. Sorry I couldn't give you anymore info though.


----------



## hopeful 39er

When I was 6 wks 5 days. The vaginal us showed 6 wks 1 day. There was a fetal pole and sac, but no hb. I went back 10 days later and still no hb. I was spotting blood since 5 wks and 2 days. I had a D&C....but I'm pregnant again...I hope it sticks


----------



## Kiki09

Hi Gumb69, I am in the same scary boat, we go for another scan on 11/1 to see if anything has appeared in the sac, I am not holding out any hope as much as I want to believe it I am too scared to get my hopes up.

I really hope we both get good news, its so hard waiting it out for something you want so much.

:hugs:


----------



## gumb69

thanks so much for posting guys i really appreciate it.
kiki my scan date is the same as yours. i'll be thinking of you. let me know how it goes

this waiting is cruel xxx


----------



## xforuiholdonx

It's possible you OV'd late and are a week behind. Im a week behind from where my LMP put me, its usually natural. By six weeks, there really isnt much to see. Maybe a dot, if anything. I wouldnt worry to much, the babe will show up in a few days and the HB will be there as well. Take a deep breath and relax. I had an MC at 12w4d last time around, babe had passed on at 10 or 11 and my body just hadnt carried it on. You should be alright. Try and stay positive.


----------



## gumb69

i'll just try and stay positive thanks x


----------



## snowqueen

Stay positive. When I was pregnant, the OB office wouldn't give me an appointment until I was about 9 or 10 weeks (can't recall). They said the heart beat should be seen by then. Sometimes it isn't seen prior to in some cases. Like one poster said, you could be a week off also.


----------



## westbrja

Hey Gumb!
Just wanted to stop by and give you lots of hugs and support.


----------



## Carmello_01

:hugs: Hi, just thought I'd chip in with my own story, might give a ray of hope! Despite tracking my ovulation through temps,pee on a sticks and CM checking, my beans dates are a week later than they 'should' be.
The midwife at the fertility clinic thought perhaps bean hung around a few days longer than usual before implanting? Or despite whatever my body and pee on a sticks were telling me, egg left the station a little late? Bit of a shot in the dark as to the reasons, but my dates and charts speak for themselves! 
Also every baby is an individual and develops slightly differerently, it's a horrible wait until the re-scan, I know! :hugs:


----------



## hopeful 39er

I also think it is very early to tell. By being off just a few days can make a big difference. let us know. good luck


----------



## Kiki09

Hi Gumb69, what time is your scan on 11/1 will be thinking of you and sending lots of positive thoughts, mine is at 10am gulp!


----------



## bunnyhop

I had a scan at 6 weeks plus 5 and only showed a yoke/sac i was told more like 5 weeks. Went back 2 weeks later and was told 8plus 4 days with a baby on the scanner! So there is hope hun x


----------



## Sammy2009

Wishing you all the very best of luck hun xxx


----------



## Mercy2

I was scanned at over 6wks and saw only the sac and a tiny spec that she couldnt say was definately a baby, then just over a week later saw the fetal pole and a clear heartbeat, never had any bloodwork done so hav no idea what My HCG was doin! 
Good luck hun x


----------



## gumb69

thanks a million for all your responses i really really do appreciate it.
ive cramping in my right hand side, she saw a sac but i'm still worried about an ectopic!!

kiki mine is at 1.30pm.i'llhave my fingers crossed for you at 10am,

thanks for all your stories most give me hope thanks, i also appreciate the ones that don't. i've to be pragmatic about it.
but thank you all xx


----------



## Gizmo

Goodluck with your US today!!!!!!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I'll be awaiting your update. Goodluck hun. :hugs:


----------



## gumb69

ladies it's a big fat no for me!!
they scanned me and no fetal pole or heartbeat.
the sac looks likes its collapsed.
my hcg levels have risen since last week, so they took more bloods off me and they are waiting to see if they have risen as they are concerned that it might be ectopic
so i'll find out tomorrow. x


----------



## cazza22

So very sorry for ur loss huny :-( ((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))) Lov caz x x x


----------



## Kiki09

So sorry for your loss, lots of :hugs:


----------



## Lovebug

by my calculations i hit 7 weeks 2 days ago. started bleeding on friday which has lasted until now (fourth day now) - proper bleeding, like a heavy period and cramps. had an early scan today - expected to see nothing having convinced myself i was miscarrying - the embryo is there and in the right place apparently, high up, no evidence of bits floating around or anything, cervix closed. however it measured as 6 weeks and no heartbeat. so wither its too ealry for a heartbeat and i had my dates wrong, or it died a week ago. the worst thing is i have to wait another week for another scan to see if it has grown. how do i get through this week?!! i'm in limbo! good luck gumb69 and let us know how you went on? they didn't do my bloods as they said any results would not be reliable enough.


----------



## gumb69

lovebug, hope your scan next week shows a heartbeatx

my hcg levels went up again, so i'm waiting for the nurse to ring me back and tell me what we do now


----------



## confused.char

hey just reading sum of ur posts looks like u were in the same sition as me im wondering if u could give me some advice please x


----------



## gumb69

confused.char said:


> hey just reading sum of ur posts looks like u were in the same sition as me im wondering if u could give me some advice please x

sorry to hear your situation. it's not nice. well my hcg levels kept going and still nothin in the sac. so at 9 weeks i had a laparoscopy to rule out ectopic and it wasn't. then at 10wks they brought me in put me on cytotech to start off my m/c then i had a d&c on tuesday. so know i'm just waiting for my AF which could be another 4-6 weeks. i hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Laura2919

I had a scan at 6 weeks when i would have been 8 weeks (by my dates) and there was one baby and sac but the second sac was empty. they booked me for another reassurance scan 2 weeks later and lo and behold there was another baby. measuring slightly smaller but it could happen, it did to me xx


----------



## grundle

Good luck with it all x


----------

